# TDP y TDP HD no funcionan el nuevo kaffeine.

## cameta

Pues a pesar de estar sintonizados TDP y TDP HD la imagen esta congelada. En el antiguo Kaffeine funcionaban perfectamente. ¿a alguien más le sucede??

----------

## brutico

No, me funciona perfectamente. 

Si es usb para ver TDT prueba con sacarlo y meterlo que a mí aveces no me lo detecta.

----------

## cameta

Es una tarjeta, una Zarlink MT352. 

He de señalar también que en la radio digital también se producen microcortes en la reproducción, especialmente al inicio.

Nada de esto sucedía en la anterior versión de kaffeine.

----------

